# epson printer chgrp lp /dev/usb/lp0 how o auto command Solvd

## lmcogs

This is driving me nuts and it's still not solved. Everything is working when I do chgrp lp /dev/usb/lp0. However, this would be ok for me but not my wife or daughter whom I have using linux without them knowing much about command line. But they can't print which is really no good. I have read the threads below and search but can't find an answer. I have tried fiddling with groups and udev rules but no good.  If I could put the command in a script that runs at boot then that would do me.  

I am using cups-1.2.12-r2 on 2.6.22-gentoo-r9

lpinfo -v

network socket

network beh

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20RX620

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

--------------------------------------------------

lsusb -v -d 04b8:0811

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04b8:0811 Seiko Epson Corp.

Device Descriptor:

bLength 18

bDescriptorType 1

bcdUSB 2.00

bDeviceClass 0 (Defined at Interface level)

bDeviceSubClass 0

bDeviceProtocol 0

bMaxPacketSize0 64

idVendor 0x04b8 Seiko Epson Corp.

idProduct 0x0811

bcdDevice 1.00

iManufacturer 1 EPSON

iProduct 2 USB2.0 MFP(Hi-Speed)

iSerial 3 L69030501191615010

bNumConfigurations 1 

---------------------------------------------

rules.d # ls

05-udev-early.rules              64-device-mapper.rules             90-hal.rules

30-kernel-compat.rules           70-persistent-cd.rules             90-network.rules

50-udev.rules                    70-persistent-net.rules            95-udev-late.rules

60-persistent-input.rules        75-cd-aliases-generator.rules      99-iscan.rules

60-persistent-storage.rules      75-persistent-net-generator.rules  99-libgphoto2.rules

61-persistent-storage-edd.rules  80-drivers.rules                   99-libsane.rules

--------------------------------------------

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules |grep usb

# usb devices

KERNEL=="hiddev*",              NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL=="auer*",                NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL=="legousbtower*",        NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="usb"

KERNEL=="dabusb*",              NAME="usb/%k"

KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*",     SUBSYSTEM=="usb",       NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="usblp",        NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", \

        NAME="bus/usb/$env{BUSNUM}/$env{DEVNUM}", GROUP="usb", MODE="0664"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

localhost rules.d # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/99-libsane.rules |grep Epson

# EPSON GT-7000U | EPSON Perfection 636U | Epson Perfection 636U

# EPSON GT-2200 | Epson GT-2200

# EPSON GT-6600U | EPSON Perfection 610 | Epson Perfection 610

# EPSON GT-7600U | EPSON GT-7600UF | EPSON Perfection 1200U | EPSON Perfection 1200U PHOTO | Epson Perfection 1200U | Epson Perfection 1200Photo

# EPSON Stylus Scan 2000 | Epson StylusScan 2000

# EPSON ES-2000 | EPSON Expression 1600 | Epson Expression 1600

# EPSON GT-8700 | EPSON GT-8700F | EPSON Perfection 1640SU | EPSON Perfection 1640SU PHOTO | Epson Perfection 1640

# EPSON GT-7700U | EPSON Perfection 1240U | Epson Perfection 1240

# EPSON GT-6700U | EPSON Perfection 640U | Epson Perfection 640

# EPSON ES-2200 | EPSON Expression 1680 | Epson Expression 1680

# EPSON GT-7200U | EPSON Perfection 1250 | EPSON Perfection 1250 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 1250 | Epson Perfection 1250Photo

# EPSON GT-8200U | EPSON GT-8200UF | EPSON Perfection 1650 | EPSON Perfection 1650 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 1650

# EPSON GT-9700F | EPSON Perfection 2450 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 2450

# EPSON Perfection 660 | Epson Perfection 660

# EPSON GT-9300UF | EPSON Perfection 2400 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 2400

# EPSON GT-9800F | EPSON Perfection 3200 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 3200

# EPSON GT-7300U | EPSON Perfection 1260 | EPSON Perfection 1260 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 1260 | Epson Perfection 1260Photo

# EPSON GT-8300UF | EPSON Perfection 1660 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 1660

# EPSON Perfection 1670 | EPSON Perfection 1670 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 1670

# Epson Perfection 1270

# EPSON GT-F500 | EPSON GT-F550 | EPSON Perfection 2480 PHOTO | EPSON Perfection 2580 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 2480 | Epson Perfection 2580

# EPSON GT-F520 | EPSON GT-F570 | EPSON Perfection 3490 PHOTO | EPSON Perfection 3590 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 3490 | Epson Perfection 3590

# EPSON GT-X700 | EPSON Perfection 4870 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 4870

# EPSON GT-X800 | EPSON Perfection 4990 PHOTO | Epson Perfection 4990

# EPSON CC-600PX | EPSON Stylus CX5100 | EPSON Stylus CX5200 | EPSON Stylus CX5300 | EPSON Stylus CX5400 | Epson CX-5200 | Epson CX-5400

# EPSON CC-570L | EPSON Stylus CX3100 | EPSON Stylus CX3200 | Epson CX-3200

# EPSON Stylus CX6300 | EPSON Stylus CX6400 | EPSON Stylus CX6500 | EPSON Stylus CX6600 | Epson CX-6400 | Epson CX-6600

# EPSON PM-A850 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX600 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX610 | Epson RX-600

# EPSON Stylus Photo RX500 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX510 | Epson RX-500

# Epson CX-5400

# Epson Stylus CX-1500

# EPSON Stylus CX4500 | EPSON Stylus CX4600 | Epson CX-4600

# EPSON PX-A550 | EPSON Stylus CX3500 | EPSON Stylus CX3600 | EPSON Stylus CX3650 | Epson CX-3600 | Epson CX-3650

# EPSON Stylus Photo RX420 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX425 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX430 | Epson RX-425

# EPSON AcuLaser CX11 | EPSON AcuLaser CX11NF | EPSON LP-A500 | Epson AcuLaser CX11 | Epson AcuLaser CX11NF

# EPSON Stylus CX3700 | EPSON Stylus CX3800 | EPSON Stylus DX3800 | Epson CX-3700 | Epson CX-3800 | Epson DX-3800

# EPSON PX-A650 | EPSON Stylus CX4700 | EPSON Stylus CX4800 | EPSON Stylus DX4800 | EPSON Stylus DX4850 | Epson CX-4800

# EPSON Stylus CX4100 | EPSON Stylus CX4200 | EPSON Stylus DX4200 | Epson CX-4200Last edited by lmcogs on Thu Nov 22, 2007 8:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lmcogs

Well I created a file in /etc/init.d/ called epson.sh making it executable

#!bin/bash

 chgrp lp /dev/usb/lp0

I then put it in runlevel 

rc-update add epsonrx.sh default

This seems to work after reboot since it printed but I suppose the printer needs to be switched on.  The scanner then worked, however after the scanner worked the printer then would not until I put in the command chgrp again.  I am beginning to see what it is but don't know what to do. 

This temp solution will have to do until someone comes up with a solution.

Maybe if when a programme issues a command sending to lpr, I could set up an alias or something which executes the chgrp command first before lpr seeing that the xsane automatically changes /dev/usb/lp0 to scanner group.  Any ideas?

----------

## lmcogs

Got it solved and so simple go to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-556395-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

